# fabricar captador de señal segundario de bobina encendido automotriz.



## franm7001 (May 1, 2012)

hola a todos de esta gran comunidad 
aver si me pueden ayudar en este proyecto 
se trata de un cable para osciloscopio automotriz ,que permite capturar la señal segundaria de la bobina de encendido automotriz
he desarmado uno que tengo y dentro de el he encontrado un capacitor SMD 
lo he medido con el multimetro en modo probador de condensador  y me marca 42nf  
alguien me puede dar una pista de que tipo de condensador es y  su moenclatura exacta
nf y voltaje  para poder comprarlo

gracias por su ayuda 

adjunto  el esquema y algunas imágenes


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 2, 2012)

el esquema es dudoso o sea , pero no importa el capacitor si bien es SMD es unos de 47nF y la tension es de 400Vcc poliet


----------

